# Question for Krylon users



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

I know that there are some modelers out there who use Krylon paints. The labels on their Fusion paints say that the paint "bonds to plastic" so that primers aren't necessary. 

My question: for those of you using Krylon Fusion, do you skip the primer? And what kind of results are you getting?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Krylon Fusion does not need primer if you are spraying plastic..It bonds on really well ..Jeff


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

It doesnt need primer , but be very careful. The paint is really runny. You need very thin coats .


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Can the same be said for vinyl? 
-Jim


----------



## galaxy_jason (May 19, 2009)

Ive used fusion on RC helicopter parts and it works great, but be aware it just doesn't seem to have the same look as enamel. It looks "plasticy" in 
my oppinion. Not really suited for scale models.

As for Kylon enamel, run away, run away! They recently changed the fomula to be more environment friendly, and in at least my experiece with white, different batches had slightly different shades....and I saw yellowing in a very short time (couple months).

The cystal clear coat still works great.

For large project go with primer, Rustoleum, then Krylon or Rustoleum clear coat.

For small projects stick with the trusted airbrush paints. I still think Kylon clear is a good final coat. I have seen yellowing on the clearcoats from testers.


----------



## uscav_scout (Feb 14, 2007)

becareful if you use Krylon to be followed by traditional model paints. 

After getting a near perfect finish, and hours upon hours to placing the "stickers" from Aztec Dummy, I sprayed on a pearl coating...

nothing like watching your work "aligator" up

now to be fair I didn't exactly let the paint cure...

Now I when I use Krylon, I always follow up with a acrylic clear coat.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Works great on lawn chairs. Any enamel can be sprayed on properly prepared plastic (try that three times fast). Lacquers will craze plastic, should be primed first. And, no, do not use Enamels on vinyl without priming. They won't dry.


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

I sprayed krylon fusion over testors enamel once, not good, not good at all


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Krylon is a lacquer based, so it doesn't play well with other oil based enamels such as model paint or rustoleum..If all else fails read the can


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

My LHS can't get its hand on Tamiya primer anymore. Would Krylon primer be safe to use with Tamiya paints?


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

Fozzie, when i cant get tamiya primer I use dupli-color sandable primer. goes on light, and comes in 3 colors and a good price. great stuff for ALL paints. you can find it at your local auto parts store.


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

modelgeek said:


> Krylon is a lacquer based, so it doesn't play well with other oil based enamels such as model paint or rustoleum..If all else fails read the can


 
Read the instructions? Umm, aren't they for finding out what went wrong?


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

John F said:


> Read the instructions? Umm, aren't they for finding out what went wrong?


Why yes they are for that as well! Jeff 
I always use Krylon primer on all my kits never had a problem with it


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

modelgeek said:


> Krylon is a lacquer based, so it doesn't play well with other oil based enamels such as model paint or rustoleum..If all else fails read the can


Krylon paints aren't lacquer based - EVER! Only their primer is. Read the label if you don't know for sure what the product is. It should say enamel, acrylic, acrylic/enamel mix, or lacquer on the front of the can. 



galaxy_jason said:


> Ive used fusion on RC helicopter parts and it works great, but be aware it just doesn't seem to have the same look as enamel. It looks "plasticy" in
> my oppinion. Not really suited for scale models.


Well, It _IS _for plastic, and therefore will have a shiny, and glossy look to it. It's formulated to stick to a hard plastic surface to allow a professional finish without the professional cost! This isn't intended for models. I've seen other people on this forum use this stuff for sci-fi models (with diappointing results), but it's intended purpose is for yard furniture to give it a lively look, as opposed to being plain white. You want flat paint if you're going for the sci-fi look without being "fake looking". Krylon fusion is made for polypropylene yard furniture that doesn't take a regular paint surface very well, and etches itself into the surface just enough to not flake, or rub off. This only comes in gloss that I've ever seen. I'd only use it for the original intended purpose. Flat gray, or flat black are what I'd use for the base coat on a model, then weather it for that realistic look. 



galaxy_jason said:


> As for Kylon enamel, run away, run away! They recently changed the fomula to be more environment friendly, and in at least my experiece with white, different batches had slightly different shades....and I saw yellowing in a very short time (couple months).


Thanks for the heads up on that one. If they're attempting to be "environmentally safe", I think I'll stick with the off-brands instead! 



galaxy_jason said:


> The cystal clear coat still works great.
> 
> For large project go with primer, Rustoleum, then Krylon or Rustoleum clear coat.
> 
> For small projects stick with the trusted airbrush paints. I still think Kylon clear is a good final coat. I have seen yellowing on the clearcoats from testers.


Do you mean "Testors"? I don't use their clearcoat. Rustoleum is probably your best bet for a good clear finish without yellowing with successive coats. Most clearcoats will do that - especially polyurethane. Acrylic is crystal clear no matter how many coats applied, and doesn't cause the finish under it to yellow. 



modelgeek said:


> Why yes they are for that as well! Jeff
> I always use Krylon primer on all my kits never had a problem with it


 I haven't either.


----------



## scifiguy67 (Jan 18, 2011)

i have used krylon primer for years ! great stuff.......but make sure you wash your model first! it cracked up on me the few times i didn't wash them first...something to do with the mold release agent.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*I have used krylon for years...rarely have I ever had a problem with it..
just have to be careful with the crystal clear...just dont spray it too close..other than that, krylon always stuck to any model kit I ever used it on...


Z
*


----------



## galaxy_jason (May 19, 2009)

Zathros said:


> *I have used krylon for years...rarely have I ever had a problem with it..
> just have to be careful with the crystal clear...just dont spray it too close..other than that, krylon always stuck to any model kit I ever used it on...
> 
> 
> ...


But what you used for years is NOT what they are selling now. Its a new
low VOC formula and it is not as color stable.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

Dyonisis said:


> Krylon paints aren't lacquer based - EVER! Only their primer is. Read the label if you don't know for sure what the product is. It should say enamel, acrylic, acrylic/enamel mix, or lacquer on the front of the can.


they SHOULD, but more often then not, they dont. the side of the can reveals the chemical components, but these days they seem to have an aversion to telling you if a primer is lacquer based or not


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Not to add fuel to the fire, but..................
http://www.krylon.com/products/lacquer_sprays/
-Jim


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

galaxy_jason said:


> But what you used for years is NOT what they are selling now. Its a new
> low VOC formula and it is not as color stable.


 
*strange...I just used Krylon semi flat black that I ordered new.fresh can of paint..sprayed onto my built up--no issues at all*

*Z*


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

JGG1701 said:


> Not to add fuel to the fire, but..................
> http://www.krylon.com/products/lacquer_sprays/
> -Jim


Notice it doesn't say anything about being for use on plastic.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

This one does.
http://www.krylon.com/products/fusion_for_plastic/
-Jim


----------



## galaxy_jason (May 19, 2009)

Zathros said:


> *strange...I just used Krylon semi flat black that I ordered new.fresh can of paint..sprayed onto my built up--no issues at all*
> 
> *Z*


You probably won't notice much change on darker colors. My
issue was with white. I have used Krylon white for ages with
great results. I have white rockets that I did years ago and they
are still perfect. 

But when I built my 1/175 Refit I used new krylon white on the nacelles
(first parts I painted) and noticed a color difference between cans. I also 
noticed a yellowing after only a few weeks. I called their support line
and they confired that the formula had recently changed and it was not
as color stable as the old. 

I stripped it off and went with Rustoelum. Longer to dry but perfect results.


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

The one I had the problem with was the Fusion, I've had no issues spraying it on bare plastic, but I had a problem when I sprayed it over testors silver metallic, it cracked.


----------

